# Anyone not happy with litchfield suspension?



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

May sound like a silly question, especially when everyone that seems to have had this installed is very happy with it from what I have read.

I have recently purchased my first GTR which has the Litchfield suspension kit fitted and to me it does not feel good.

It almost feels as if there is a slight lack of travel in the suspension. Almost as if it is riding on the bump stops every time the suspension compresses.

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

In all settings? I have it and it's a marked improvement over standard.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

When I first test drove a stock GTR it almost put me off buying one (MY13) as the suspension over tight undulations was too crashy and the oscillations were poorly controlled.

Neil at Litchfields took me for a spin in one of their demos over even bumpier roads and I could pretty much nail the throttle without it crashing over bumps. 

I know they have ride height settings (spring perch I think) so maybe yours needs raising a touch?


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

twobadmice said:


> In all settings? I have it and it's a marked improvement over standard.


I find myself in comfort all the time as the rest feel way too stiff for the roads I am on.


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

DocT said:


> When I first test drove a stock GTR it almost put me off buying one (MY13) as the suspension over tight undulations was too crashy and the oscillations were poorly controlled.
> 
> Neil at Litchfields took me for a spin in one of their demos over even bumpier roads and I could pretty much nail the throttle without it crashing over bumps.
> 
> I know they have ride height settings (spring perch I think) so maybe yours needs raising a touch?


Did not know these are adjustable, will look into this. Thanks. Car is going in for a service on the 26th at Litchfield so may get them to take a look and perhaps try one they have there.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

First time I've ever heard a complaint about the set up.

I've now had it on three of my cars and find it totally transforms the ride. I wouldn't have a GT-R without it and it was actually the reason I went for the current one.

I suspect in your case you have an adjustment or ride height issue.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had the Lichfield suspension on my 2010 car for 4 years, big step up in comfort and handling . 

Get it checked and maybe drive another car there with the suspension to see if you notice a difference


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Gjs, the kit has 3 ride height settings but they shouldn't get close to the bump stops. 

I'm sure it will be simple to investigate on the day but there is a 2 years warranty from Bilstein on the dampers (not that we've had to use it on the dampers).


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> I've had the Lichfield suspension on my 2010 car for 4 years, big step up in comfort and handling .
> 
> Get it checked and maybe drive another car there with the suspension to see if you notice a difference


Same here. So much more predictable handling.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Litchfield said:


> Gjs, the kit has 3 ride height settings but they shouldn't get close to the bump stops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be simple to investigate on the day but there is a 2 years warranty from Bilstein on the dampers (not that we've had to use it on the dampers).



When you say 3 ride height settings, do you refer to Comfort, Standard and R mode or there are other settings which I'm not aware off? 

What settings on ARBs is recommended for maximum grip, not a fan of tail happy setups. Currently mine it's on softest on front and 2nd softest on rear ARB.

Also, there not much difference in Comfort mode than standard or R, I was expecting a seriously noticeable compared to standard. 

For some reason, it feels the standard setup on mine was more predictable  Something must be set wrong I guess. Will change the tyres to MPSS soon.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is your car remapped? I found a strange anomylee where my car ended up in R-mode suspension no matter what the switch was set to. I found it was some weird combination of suspension in R-mode and rolling launch got it stuck in R-mode. This was on EcuTek V5, in the end I got Iain to disable rolling launch in map 3 because I wouldn't use it anyway. 

Iain did say rolling launch was enabled in all four maps, perhaps it was a weird bug that only manifested itself if rolling launch was enabled on all four maps because the issue hasn't been back since disabling it in map 3. Rolling launch still works in one of the maps and without effecting suspension.

May be unrelated, but what you describe is similar to what I experienced.

Anders


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine is remapped, 4.25 with Ecutek v5.0, it could be that


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses. I will let Litchfield take a look when I am there.


----------

